
Show HN: Muffin - A new kind of CMS built with Ember.js and Node - mindrun
https://github.com/small-cake
======
TensionBuoy
Link to demo?

~~~
mindrun
If you want to see how it looks, either clone it: [https://github.com/small-
cake/server/blob/master/CONTRIBUTIN...](https://github.com/small-
cake/server/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)

Or take a look at the Dribbble page:
[https://dribbble.com/notleo/projects/349841-Muffin](https://dribbble.com/notleo/projects/349841-Muffin)

I still need to make a few changes before I'll be able to deploy the first
development version. :)

